#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Книги Сеунг Сана

## Sesin

Уважаемые форумцы,

Кто мне сможет помочь в поисках следующих книг достопочтенного мастера Сеунг Сана:

"Десять Ворот", "Компас Дзен", "Только Не Знаю" и "Весь Мир - Один Цветок". 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alexeiy

Можно сделать заказ через интернет-магазин, например amazon.com.

Есть ещё интересная книга Wanting Enlightenment Is a Big Mistake, вышла не так давно.

Кстати, по-русски правильно писать "Сунг Сан": http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=9131

----------


## Поляков

> Кстати, по-русски правильно писать "Сунг Сан": http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=9131


Правильно писать Сун Сан (согласно системе Концевича и за неимением другой).  Полное имя - 숭산행원대선사 (Сун Сан Хэн Вон Тэ Сон Са)

----------


## Поляков

> Уважаемые форумцы,
> 
> Кто мне сможет помочь в поисках следующих книг достопочтенного мастера Сеунг Сана:
> 
> "Десять Ворот", "Компас Дзен", "Только Не Знаю" и "Весь Мир - Один Цветок". 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Вроде "Компас дзэн" сейчас готовят к публикации. Все остальное только на английском языке и на Amazon.com

----------


## Sesin

Я обнаружил "Весь мир - один цветок". Если кому интересно, могу дать ссыль. На русском языке книга. В ней оказалось очень много слов  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ho Shim

Могу дать "10 ворот", "Весь мир - один цветок", "Только не знаю", "Посыпание Будды пеплом" на русском языке, в электронном виде. "Компас Дзэн" сейчас перевели на русский, редактируют.
Правильно писать Сун Сан Дэ Сон Са Ним. Если точно следовать русско-корейскому произношению. "Сунг" это с английского написания прижилось, может так и останется. Кстати, Дима, а что за твой вариант имени?

----------


## Ho Shim

Учение Мастера Дзэн Сун Сана
*"Посыпание Будды пеплом"*
http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/books/PosypanieBuddyPeplom.zip

Письма учения Дзен Мастера Сунг Сана
*"Только не знаю"*
http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/books/OnlyDontKnow.zip

365 коанов с комментариями Дзэн-мастера Сун Сана.
*"Весь мир - один цветок"*
http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/books/AllWorld.zip

*"10 ворот"*
_"Сегодня количество традиционных коанов 1750. Из них Сон Са Ним отобрал 10, назвав их Десятью Воротами, через которые он предлагает пройти своим ученикам. Эти Десять Ворот представляют собой различные категории коанов, которые встречаются в 1750"_
http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/books/10gates.zip

----------


## Поляков

> Кстати, Дима, а что за твой вариант имени?


숭산 - Сун Сан (англ. Seung Sahn) - "имя просветления", которое дают после получения передачи.

행원 - Хэн Вон (англ. Haeng Won) - монашеское имя, которое дают после ординации. 

대선사 - Тэ Сон Са (англ.  Dae Soen-sa) - титул "Великий дзэн мастер", дают в Чоге. Ним (англ. Nim) добавляют для выражения почтения.

Корейцы его записыват как Seungsahn Haengwon, а мастера Сон Чоль сынима записывают как Toeong Seongcheol, Ман Гонга как Mangong Wolmyeon, Кьён Хо как Gyeongheo Seong-U. Т.е. используют два имени, если мастер постригался в монахи.  

Что касается транскрипции согласной ㅇ (англ. "ng"), то на русский, наверное, лучше переводить как "нг" (хотя правильно будет передавать с помощью "нъ"). Т.е. будет Сунг Сан. Иначе начнется путаница - у нас есть два дзэн мастера Dae Kwang и Dae Kwan, как их различать?

----------

Ho Shim (04.05.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> 행원 - Хэн Вон (англ. Haeng Won)


В словаре странный перевод http://www.google.com/dictionary?aq=...96%89%EC%9B%90  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> В словаре странный перевод http://www.google.com/dictionary?aq=...96%89%EC%9B%90


 :Big Grin: 

Но, скорее всего, так переводить не получится. Потому что корейские имена мастеров и монахов являются корейской транскрипцией китайских иероглифов. Так 숭산 (Сун Сан) это корейское прочтение иероглифов 崇山 (чонг шан?) - Высокая гора.

----------

